# 25-06 once fired brass



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got 114 pieces 
59 Barnes, 40 federal, 15 nosler. $30 takes all. This is the first time I've sold brass so hopefully that's a fair price but I'm open to offers. I'm in Orem and travel to springville a couple times per week usually.


----------

